# Rlt 29 - The Tag Heuer "Edge"



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all

Following on from my investigation into Roys RLT 29 i have finally got it back into my mitts.

As some of you will know, I found out the name of the watch from my watchmaker who served his time with Tag. He confirmed that it was due for release as the "Edge" & there was both Chrono & Non-Chrono watches due for release until they pulled the plug.

With my love for Tag & the bonus of one of these watches for sale. I was lucky enough to purchase it & took it to have the look it deserved.

He confirmed that the watches did not have the black paint in the numbers so he removed this & then inserted a new Tag movement along with a 1000 series face & Link hands as he said it looked more in keeping with the watch than the "Merc" style hands.

I then complimented this with a watchadoo lumpy strap as the original straps are non exsistant & there whereabouts unknown.

I am very happy with the outcome & have been able to purchase another RLT29 & it is having the bright "Lume" face fitted as a change from the black model.

I hope this has been of some use to other RLT29 owners

Cheers


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cracking looking watch mate, you've got to be happy with that! :man_in_love:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Blackie58

That is certainly a lovely looking watch. I would consider getting an RLT29 and having the changes made as you did. Is it likely the man who did it would consider it for others. If so I'd be grateful for the name and contact details. Not sure if this is allowed on here but please pm me if that is more appropriate.

Thanks Colin


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi & thanks for the comments

I,m sure he would,nt mind doing the work but i will run it by him first just incase he has a fit.

I know he is heavily involved designing and making some watches for motorsport so i am happy to wait until he fits me in.

I will report back to all interested people.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Blackie...that is a seriously lovely watch you and your friend have created....all I've got to do now is wait for a '29 to come up in the SC......fat chance!


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well usually they sell in less than 5 mins so keep checking


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Great post and nice job... Looks great. :thumbsup:

A while back I thought I'd try my 29 on a Watchadoo I have... But it didn't quite fit, even though it was an 18mm. Can I ask you to confirm the size of yours? (Seeing this beauty, I think I'll try again.)

TIA


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

It's 17mm mate. You need to file it down a bit


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

blackie58 said:


> It's 17mm mate. You need to file it down a bit


...I suspected as much... It's at that point that I got cold feet last time!

I'll give it a bash 

Cheers!


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

If its only 18mm it may look a bit small. Mine is a 20mm reduced at the end to make it that bit chunkier


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

blackie58 said:


> If its only 18mm it may look a bit small. Mine is a 20mm reduced at the end to make it that bit chunkier


Cheers, Blackie - good call.

(Yet another package from Aus on order!)

Any news on whether your man fancies another conversion job? (PM me if yes? Cheers.) The more I look at your pics, the more I like it!


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Id be seriously interested also in this Mod,


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

The watch looks fabulous Blackie, a real cracker, congrats :thumbsup:

But on another note and please don't take my next comments thick, 'cause I don't mean it in any nasty accusing way but after seeing it and admiring how well it all looks I started thinking ... have you not just created your own unofficial Tag and therefore a 'fake' ? :tongue2: :naughty:



..... runs away and hides for fear of backlash .... :help: :bag:


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it not a real fake Tag or is it a fake real Tag ?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

blackie58 said:


> Is it not a real fake Tag or is it a fake real Tag ?


mmnnnn ... a good question  I'm thinkin' even though it's a Tag case, movement and dial it represents something that was made by Tag but clearly wasn't, so with that in mind it's an 'unofficial real fake Tag' ... or something like that lol :grin:

and a nice one at that


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess its a FrankenTag...

Bits of other Tags put together - but the package was never something sold as a Tag Heuer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nicely done though I have to say I`m not keen on the hands or the lumpy 



HappyLad said:


> I guess its a FrankenTag...
> 
> Bits of other Tags put together - but the package was never something sold as a Tag Heuer


That would be my take on it :yes:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I think it's 'interesting'. Quite liking the whole rlt watch thing (though alot of the stock is out of stock which is like tempting and then frustrating but good for the wallet)


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice watch, I like the way the design plays between a square and a circle.


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmmm... this has really caught my eye. My own RLT29s battery has just died, and I was about to send it off for a new one and the TAG upgrade with a lumpy strap... But this is something else. Blackie, could you PM me with further details please? I'd be after cost, would your man be interested in doing another one (possibly orange faced?).

Many thanks


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all a quick update

My watchman says he is reluctant at the moment to do any more of these as he does,nt want Tag to get wind that he is essentially making something that they ditched.

He does a lot of work for Tag & i can understand his reasoning & i did apologise for advertising the fact i had done this

I can ask him again shortly & perhaps feed them in 1 at a time but i dont want to push it to much.

Apologies to anyone wanting this done & i suppose i could ask him if i can buy the movements & dials from him & get you to source a fitting for it, that way he has no knowledge of whats going on

Thought i,d keep you up to speed

Ta


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers! As he might have an issue, I'll just go for the Roy upgrade then.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

blackie58 said:


> Hi all a quick update
> 
> My watchman says he is reluctant at the moment to do any more of these as he does,nt want Tag to get wind that he is essentially making something that they ditched.
> 
> ...


No problemo bud , nice enough of you to ask him, but if he says no, he says no :thumbup:


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

gravedodger said:


> blackie58 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not a real fake Tag or is it a fake real Tag ?
> ...


fake or real whatever. it is a cracking looking watch and as long as you are happy with it who cares a toss


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Tag 'Franken' Heuer?


----------



## T-2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont know the story as to how Roy got his own stock but there must have been others out there. I found this one a while back which appeared in Finland and the dial, hands and crown are totally different from Roy's. I cannot tell you the history of this watch and unfortunately it was already sold when I found it but some of you may find the watch interesting all the same. It is certainly based on the same watch as the RLT29

Tag Prototype Link


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

T-2 said:


> I dont know the story as to how Roy got his own stock but there must have been others out there. I found this one a while back which appeared in Finland and the dial, hands and crown are totally different from Roy's. I cannot tell you the history of this watch and unfortunately it was already sold when I found it but some of you may find the watch interesting all the same. It is certainly based on the same watch as the RLT29
> 
> Tag Prototype Link


Looks like one of Roy`s original `29s Just Found This In My Files :rltb:


----------



## T-2 (Jan 27, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Looks like one of Roy`s original `29s Just Found This In My Files :rltb:


Perhaps Roy can confirm but I have never seen a 29 with hands like those. Of course it may have been modified. On closer inspection the crown does look the same though. I had not realised that the RLT29 had the TAG symbol on the crown although I knew the case back was TAG.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

T-2 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like one of Roy`s original `29s Just Found This In My Files :rltb:
> ...


As far as I recall the OP`s `29 had the same hands before he had it `Tag`d` & I`ve seen others as well :wink2:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Checked my '29 because I thought that caseback looked different and it is.

Mine doesn't have the blank 'cutout' underneath the Tag Heuer shield.

I know different crowns were used because mine isn't the knurled variety, but were different casebacks also used?


----------



## T-2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Checked my '29 because I thought that caseback looked different and it is.


I thought the same as you at first but on closer inspection I think it is simply a clear plastic film to protect the caseback. The really annoying thing though was that the person who bought it got it for just 150 Euros. I dont think the seller knew what it really was even despite the mention of it being a prototype.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

I missed out on another "Edge" case on US ebay the other day. It eventually went for Â£95 just for the case so they are going up.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

There was a similar "mod" with a full lume dial posted on TZ http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=119674&p=1272344&hilit=frankentag#p1272344

If the link gets removed (sorry mods), do a search for Frankentag in the TZ mods and wreckers forum.


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

That's the dial my other edge is having done at the moment. I hadn't seen that and it looks like I made a good choice


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a lovely chunk of metal! And I concur that the hands suit it much better. Truly the nicest specimen of that watch that I've seen.


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

That looks stunning now. A credit to you and the fella who carried out the work to change it. I always keep an eye out for an RLT29 but they move so fast Ill never catch one


----------

